# Picture off center on new 921



## sledhead 700 (Apr 27, 2004)

I bought a new 921 and just got it going last night and I have a problem. The picture is off center when viewing both SD and HD signal. I am using DVI and when I switch to component its is not as bad but still there. I have a 34" widescreen dish TV and the black bars for SD are 3" wide on the right side and 1" wide on the left side. Has anyone seen this problem? When viewing HD it looks like there is over-scan on the left side and the picture is not centered. When the Rating bug in the upper left side is displayed at the start of the program I only see half of it. I use the same cables I had on my 811 that worked with no problem.

I also have a question on recording OTA. Is there a way to set a timer for OTA? 
Also is there a way to add OTA channels to the favorites?

Thanks

Dave


----------



## dfergie (Feb 28, 2003)

Have you went into display setup? and checked to see what the Output mode and Aspect Ratio are set for?


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

For now, to set an OTA timer, either do it manually (Menu-7-Create) and then select the OTA channel from the bottom of the channel list (for channel 7-1, enter 00701 on the remote), or set a timer from a satellite local channel, and then edit the timer to change the channel to the OTA channel. 

Not being able to add OTA to favorites is a current bug.


----------



## sledhead 700 (Apr 27, 2004)

dfergie said:


> Have you went into display setup? and checked to see what the Output mode and Aspect Ratio are set for?


The ratio is set to 16X9 and 1080i. The mode (*key) on the remote is set normal.

Dave


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 10, 2002)

Sounds like you need to adjust/center the picture display through the 921. Not sure what the menu item number is.


----------



## sledhead 700 (Apr 27, 2004)

Mark Lamutt said:


> For now, to set an OTA timer, either do it manually (Menu-7-Create) and then select the OTA channel from the bottom of the channel list (for channel 7-1, enter 00701 on the remote), or set a timer from a satellite local channel, and then edit the timer to change the channel to the OTA channel.
> 
> Not being able to add OTA to favorites is a current bug.


Thanks Mark

I tried this last night and I thought i could not see the OTA channel in the Edit timer. I will check tonight to make sure.

Also when I started the recording on a OTA manually by hitting record...it would not let me change to a different sat. channel and view while I was recording OTA. It kept saying something like "You must stop recording to change channel".

Any help would be welcome.

Dave


----------



## sledhead 700 (Apr 27, 2004)

ibglowin said:


> Sounds like you need to adjust/center the picture display through the 921. Not sure what the menu item number is.


Thanks Mike,

I did adjust/center what dish displays (Guide and menus) I found that in the menu. But it doesent effect the picture while watching a program. Even Guide display look like it is too large. If I move to see the channel numbers on the left side of the Guide it hides some of the little picture on the top right. It looks like I have the Guide zoomed in a little but it is set at normal. I will be calling dish tonight on this problem.

Dave


----------



## dfergie (Feb 28, 2003)

I know you have tried this but...does your TV give the same option of adjusting?


----------



## sledhead 700 (Apr 27, 2004)

dfergie said:


> I know you have tried this but...does your TV give the same option of adjusting?


My TV will not adjust the DVI or component inputs at all. I can adjust svideo and composite inputs for zoom and stretch using the TV remote but no centering. My 811 I took off this TV was dead on for centering and it did have a way of moving the picture.

Thanks

Dave


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

There's no way of adjusting the picture position with the 921. 

The OTA channels are at the very bottom of the channel lists. To access them directly, either enter 9999 on the remote, and then scroll down, or enter the channel directly - 00701 to go to 7-1.

And, yes, if you manually start an OTA recording, you can't change off the channel. That's been a feature request for a long time, that may happen once the rest of the bugs are worked out. To get around this, you have to do your OTA recording via timer.


----------



## sledhead 700 (Apr 27, 2004)

Mark Lamutt said:


> There's no way of adjusting the picture position with the 921.
> 
> The OTA channels are at the very bottom of the channel lists. To access them directly, either enter 9999 on the remote, and then scroll down, or enter the channel directly - 00701 to go to 7-1.
> 
> And, yes, if you manually start an OTA recording, you can't change off the channel. That's been a feature request for a long time, that may happen once the rest of the bugs are worked out. To get around this, you have to do your OTA recording via timer.


Mark,

Thanks for your help on the recording. I was looking for the OTA at the top of the list, I see them now.

I just got off the phone with tech support and they are going to have a advanced support tech call me back. One thing we did find is the centering problem is only on 1080i the 480p ans 480i look good. All the issues are with 1080i output. I also recorded a HD program and when I play it back it plays fine at 480p or 480i but as soon as I switch to 1080i it goes off center and over-scans.

Its nice to have a board with people who care. In less than 15min after posting I had several responces and no "read the manual" remarks. Thanks 

Dave


----------



## dfergie (Feb 28, 2003)

dfergie said:


> Have you went into display setup? and checked to see what the Output mode and Aspect Ratio are set for?


after posting this I found that my 921 was set to 480p...


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Dave - if you don't hear back from them by the end of the day today (Thursday), email me your contact info and I'll send it directly to the 921 support team leader.


----------



## ClaudeR (Dec 7, 2003)

The dish 34" TV is notoriously geometrically handicapped. I got mine Friday, and have the same probs, was able to center a little bit with TV horiz position and rotation settings. When I get a AVIA disk, I will mess with the Engineering Setup for the TV, until then, I can't even see the crawling banners on the news channels.


----------



## TonyB (Jul 5, 2004)

Mark Lamutt said:


> There's no way of adjusting the picture position with the 921.
> 
> The OTA channels are at the very bottom of the channel lists. To access them directly, either enter 9999 on the remote, and then scroll down, or enter the channel directly - 00701 to go to 7-1.
> 
> And, yes, if you manually start an OTA recording, you can't change off the channel. That's been a feature request for a long time, that may happen once the rest of the bugs are worked out. To get around this, you have to do your OTA recording via timer.


Mark,
I found, much to my surprise that as part of the (I think) the view preference screen, MORE, that there is a 4 way arrow that you can move the picture around. I used it to adjust how much of the top is "overscanned" so that I can see the scores during a football game. I had never seen this option before so don't know if its new for L211. It also allows for left/right movement of the picture.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

That option has always been there, but it has moved ONLY the overlay graphic images, never the broadcast picture itself. If it does now, that'd be great!


----------



## TonyB (Jul 5, 2004)

When using the picture move button, what shows of course IS the graphic. I never went back to the main screen to check to see if I could really move the actual picture way off. I will check that tonight - then edit this post.


----------



## Bogney (Jul 11, 2003)

Mark Lamutt said:


> That option has always been there, but it has moved ONLY the overlay graphic images, never the broadcast picture itself. If it does now, that'd be great!


When I got 211 there was a black bar at the bottom of my display. I used the down arrow to move the picture down. So it apparently does more the picture itself. I remember this working last January but became inactive with the next software update.


----------



## sledhead 700 (Apr 27, 2004)

The option to move the graphic now moves the picture too  The picture is now centered but I still have a overscan problem.  Dish sent me a replacement for my centering problem so I hooked it up to see if the overscan problem would go away. No luck it still overscans in 1080i but not in 480p. My 811 I had hooked up was good and my up-converting DVD player has DVI out and no problem there. I checked the DVD player using the DVE calibration disk and it all checks fine...So I don't think it is my TV, I think it is a problem with the output at 1080i on the 921. I am attaching pics of the problem. Is this the way other people see it? The picture is overscanning as much as the guide and banner. But it is easier to see it with pics of guide and banner. The first pic is the banner in 480p, the second pic is the banner in 1080i, the third pic is the guide in 480p and the fourth is the guide in 1080i.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

sledhead - what is your display device? And, more importantly, what is it's native resolution. I'm thinking that it's not a 1080i native monitor, but rather a 480p or a 720p native, and that when you send it a 1080i signal from the 921, the overscan you are seeing is being caused by your monitor downconverting to 480p or sideconverting to 720p. If it's a 480p native device, that would explain why you're not seeing it with 480p output.


----------



## sledhead 700 (Apr 27, 2004)

Mark Lamutt said:


> sledhead - what is your display device? And, more importantly, what is it's native resolution. I'm thinking that it's not a 1080i native monitor, but rather a 480p or a 720p native, and that when you send it a 1080i signal from the 921, the overscan you are seeing is being caused by your monitor downconverting to 480p or sideconverting to 720p. If it's a 480p native device, that would explain why you're not seeing it with 480p output.


Mark,
My TV is a Dish network 34" direct view made by RCA (Thomson Brand) It is a 1080i native display. It will not display 720p (The screen goes black). The 811 I had hooked up before the 921 was set to 1080i and displayed no overscan. I called Dish to send back my replacement unit and the CSR I talked to said she had heard of the problem and how to correct it but she could not remember. She is going to call me back with the info. I hope she is right. Thanks for your help.

Dave


----------



## sledhead 700 (Apr 27, 2004)

I went into the service menu for my TV and set it to underscan the DVI input. Of course my DVI DVD player now underscans so i need to use the zoom on the DVD player to fill the screen. But the 921 is perfect. I watch the 921 most of the time so its a tradeoff. Now if I can get dish to give me guide data for my OTA channels that are out of my local DMA ( like my 811 did)I would be happy.

Thanks to all the replies to this thread. It was a lot of help  


Dave


----------



## ClaudeR (Dec 7, 2003)

sledhead 700 said:


> My TV is a Dish network 34" direct view made by RCA (Thomson Brand) It is a 1080i native display. She is going to call me back with the info. I hope she is right. Thanks for your help.
> Dave


Dave, my 34" has the same problem, but at least you could see 3 numbers in the guide - I see almost 3 at top, and only 2 at the bottom. I will eventually get around to tweaking the engineering parameters. Hoping to get ahold of a calibration disk.

How about just using the component input for the DVD player? That way, you can have the DVI set up properly for the 921, and one of the two component inputs for the DVD player. (Yes, this $500 TV has TWO component inputs )


----------

